# Mantener 1 lógico por 2 o 3 segundos



## LokoMX (May 27, 2008)

amplificadorfiqué la señal del tono de un celular para utilizarla en un proyecto, lo hice con un LM424 un opamp, este no es el problema sino la señal de salida... me genera una onda cuadrada una serie de pulsos...

la salida va conectada a un 2n2222 y este a un relé de 5volts y en paralelo un diodo 1n4001 el problema es que como la señal es cuadrada NO me produce un 1 lógico estable y como consecuencia mi relé no se queda estable sino que se desconecta y conecta(por así decirlo)

pensé en flip-flops pero, no sé como hacer para que este 1 lógico se quede estable por 2 o 3 segundos y despues regrese a 0, sin tener que mandar otro pulso, lo intenté con un 555 en su forma monoestable, pero el problema fue que el 555 necesita solamente un pulso y la señal de salida es una serie de pulsos y al parecer no me los detecta el 555

todo esto es para poder simular el push buton de un CPU... un profesor me comentó utilizar un optoacoplador pero imagino que sería el mismo problemita ya que no es una señal constante sino una onda cuadrada...

si alguien me pudiera ayudar le agradecería mucho

gracias


----------



## bluetoothman (May 28, 2008)

Puede usar 74123 

es un monoestable no redisparable

cuando hay un flanco de subida, genera un pulso cuya duracion se controla por R y C

mientras está el pulso en la salida, no coge mas flancos a la entrada, por esto es no redisparable


----------



## LokoMX (May 28, 2008)

gracias bluetoothman creo que es lo que necesito, aunque tengo una duda... cuales son las unidades para realizar la operacion? ohms  y uf? para obtener segundos?

gracias


----------



## digitalis (May 29, 2008)

Hola,

eso es fácil averiguarlo, piensa que si lo haces en función de un condensador de X uF, esto será equivalente a X*10^(-6) F, suponiendo que quieras obtener un tiempo de 3.7s

t=0.37*R*C
t=3.7*(R)(X)*10^(-1)*10^(-6)=3.7*(R)(X)*10^(-7)

por lo tanto usando una resistencia del orden de 10^7 ohms (orden 10 Mohms):

t=3.7(X)*10^7*10^(-7)

supongamos que utilizas un condensador de 0.1uF=1*10^(-1)*10^(-6) F

t=3.7*10^7*0.1*10^(-6)

t=3.7 seg.

Saludos.


----------



## LokoMX (May 30, 2008)

gracias digitalis, por el momento no he podido ir a comprar el integrado  espero hoy viernes por la tarde comprarle y armar el circuito, ya les estaré diciendo si funciona...

tengo otra duda, que sucede si el pulso de salida es de menos duracion que el tren de pulsos de entrada?


----------



## digitalis (May 30, 2008)

ahí el truco es jugar con la frecuencia de salida del pulso, debes medirla con el osciloscopio o frecuencímetro y realizar las operaciones de antes para obtener el tiempo en función de esta medida.

saludos.


----------



## LokoMX (Jun 2, 2008)

puse el pin 8 y 16 a vcc un condensador de ceramica de .1uf y entre 14 y 15 una resistencia de 13 ohms pin 1 a gnd pin 3 a vcc pin 2 al cambio...

segun al resultado de digitalis la salida de Q debía durar unicamente un poco mas de 3.7 y regresar a su anterior estado...

pero no sucede esto

en que podría estar mal?


----------



## digitalis (Jun 2, 2008)

ojo.. dije del orden de MOhms.. aproximadamente unos 10MOhms..

y recuerda que es un cálculo aproximado.

saludos


----------



## LokoMX (Jun 2, 2008)

ups... si disculpa me faltó la M... la resistencia es de 13Mohms eran la 1.30am y ya no estaba en mis 5 sentidos...  ops: 

aun asi no me funciona


----------



## pepechip (Jun 2, 2008)

te dejo otro esquema por si quieres implementarlo.
La resistencia de 10K la conectas directamente a la salida de audio del movil.
yo lo realice sustituyendo el transistor por un optoacoplador, ya que la salida de audio del movil tiene suficiente nivel como para encender un diodo led.


----------



## LokoMX (Jun 2, 2008)

gracias pepechip pero el sonido que produce este celular es muy bajo, 2mV, pero ese no es mi problema ya hice la parte de amplificación, ahorita mi problemita es mantener el pulso por lo menos 2 segundos ya que el tren de pulsos no me lo permite el rele de activa y desactiva, el 74123 es buena opcion pero por alguna razon no me funciona 

saludos


----------



## pepechip (Jun 2, 2008)

¿has provado poner un led directamente en la salida de audio?


----------



## LokoMX (Jun 2, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> ¿has provado poner un led directamente en la salida de audio?



  la salida es de 2mV del audio, ya lo hice, pero como dije antes mi problema ya no es ese... tan solo me falta estabilizar el pulso


----------



## digitalis (Jun 7, 2008)

Perdona LokoMX, he estado ausente unos días.

Repitamos los cálculos pq quizás he fallado.. vamos a partir de que necesitamos un 2 segundos de tiempo

t=0.37*R*C

Vamos a hacerlo en función de un valor de capacidad dado, pq estos son más difíciles de conseguir que los resistores.

Supongamos que tenemos un condensador de 10uF

t=2
2=0.37*R*10*10^(-6)           

R=2/0.37*10*10^(-6)           

R=(aprox)=540kOhms

prueba de esta manera.

Saludos.


----------



## Phosky (Sep 8, 2012)

Buenas,

A ver si alguien puede responderme porque ya no sé qué hacer...

He seguido los consejos de este hilo y he usado el integrado *74121*, el cuál he conectado de la siguiente forma:







Este circuito está en internet y en el programa Multisim FUNCIONA. Sin embargo, lo he montado en una "protoboard" y NO funciona!!

He revisado las conexiones mil y una veces, y no consigo que en la salida "Q" me dé ningún valor cuando conecto el voltímetro entre Q y MASA. ¿Podría estar mal el chip? No lo entiendo.

Muchas gracias!!

PD. He probado con diferentes valores de resistencia y condensador para que aumente el tiempo de salida, pero nada, cero patatero.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 8, 2012)

Hola Phosky

Hay más de una forma de utilizar el 74121, el que Tú presentas no lo he visto por ningún lado.
Entra a Google e indaga por: Circuitos con 74121 o tambien por: Diseños con 74121.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Phosky (Sep 9, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Phosky
> 
> Hay más de una forma de utilizar el 74121, el que Tú presentas no lo he visto por ningún lado.
> Entra a Google e indaga por: Circuitos con 74121 o tambien por: Diseños con 74121.
> ...



Buenas,

Pues buscando "circuitos con 74121", el primer resultado que me da es el de mi circuito (http://proton.ucting.udg.mx/dpto/maestros/mateos/clase/Modulo_02/Temporizacion/index.html) .

La verdad es que no sé de qué otra forma podría hacer que al entrarle un impulso de 5V de pocos ms lo transforme en un pulso de 4 segundos a la salida si no es con ese circuito


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola Phosky

Si analizas la tabla de verdad del 74121, que viene en sus hojas de datos, verás que no hay una combinación así:
A1(3) = 0
A2(2) = 0
B(5) Pulsos de transición positiva.
Con esa acción cambie Q(6) a 1 por un tiempo determinado por R1 y C1.

Has un experimento en tu simulador MULTISIM: desconecta una de las terminales del capacitor y aplícale pulsos a B(5) con el botón. Creo que seguirá funcionando aun sin el capacitor.

O prueba con un nuevo 74121.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Phosky (Sep 9, 2012)

Buenas!

Ante todo muchas gracias por responder.

He probado lo que dices y nada, me da error cuando quito el condensador, o cuando muevo alguna patilla y la pongo en otro lado...

Así es como lo tengo puesto ahora en el Miltisim y en la protoboard, y funciona en el primero pero no en el segundo:






Lo he puesto más sencillo (2 pilas de 6V) y nada, cuando lo monto no funciona, pero en el programa sí


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola.

Los 74XXX funcionan con 5V, no con 6V.
Usa esto.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Phosky (Sep 9, 2012)

Supongo que eso dices de ponerlo en la fuente de alimentación principal, ¿verdad? Para que lo deje en 5V. Según el multisim, me lo dejaría a 5.4V.

¿Crees que no me funciona por el voltaje de alimentación del integrado? Si lo bajara a 5V me funcionaría? Podría hacer una prueba instantánea y privisional usando simplemente una resistencia en paralelo a la pila.

Vale, leo en los datasheet que el voltaje máximo es de 5.25V, y el nominal 5V: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/320/248144_DS.pdf

*[EDITO]
He conseguido un transformador de CC que da 5V exactos y el circuito no funciona.*


----------



## Phosky (Sep 10, 2012)

Vale, ya funciona!!!

No estoy seguro al 100%, pero me parece que mi protoboard no debe de estar muy bien.

Aún así, hasta que no tenga todo el circuito montado no voy a cantar victoria.

Os mantengo informados!


----------



## Phosky (Sep 11, 2012)

Vale, el circuito funciona bien, pero hay un fallo que no sé solucionar.

Resulta que tengo un interruptor general que quita la corriente a todo, incluido el integrado. Pero cuando lo enciendo, A VECES le pasa voltaje al integrado, algo residual, haciendo que el LED que he puesto en la salida se encienda. Es como si le estuviera metiendo señal en la entrada para activar el integrado, pero NO lo hago.

He leído que con un condensador de desacoplo entre la alimentación del 74121 (patilla 14) y masa (patilla 7) se soluciona esto, pero no ocurre así. Tampoco se soluciona si además de ese condensador, pongo otro de desacoplo entre el + y - de las pilas.

Los valores que uso para esos condesadores son de 10uF. He leído que lo recomendable es 0.1uF (o 100nF), pero no sé yo si eso lo solucionará.

¿Alguna idea?

Creo que el problema es que este integrado hace que la salida de ALTO cuando le meto una corriente que tiende a subir, en vez de meterle un HIGH, que es lo que evitaría el problema. ¿Cómo lo arreglo?


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 11, 2012)

Hola.

Prueba un condensador entre 0.01uF -0.1uF entre las patas o terminales de alimentación del integrado (Vcc y Gnd).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Phosky (Sep 11, 2012)

Tengo puesto uno de 0.1uF puesto así y nada, no me ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola Phosky

Si cuando energizas el circuito la Q(6) del 74121 se hace nivel alto es por que primero siente que su entrada B(5) es nivel alto.
Supongo que con un capacitor en esta entrada conectado a tierra se solucionaría el problema.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Phosky (Sep 12, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Phosky
> 
> Si cuando energizas el circuito la Q(6) del 74121 se hace nivel alto es por que primero siente que su entrada B(5) es nivel alto.
> Supongo que con un capacitor en esta entrada conectado a tierra se solucionaría el problema.
> ...



He probado lo que me has dicho y nada, no funciona. No sé qué pasa. Voy a intentar enchufarlo al USB del ordenador, que da 5V exactos y estabilizados por la fuente, a ver qué ocurre.


----------



## Phosky (Sep 18, 2012)

Creo que voy a usar el 555 a ver si tengo suerte...


----------

